# How to connect USB printer to wireless router?



## andy999 (May 11, 2007)

Hi,

I have a Brother make USB printer and want to connect to my Netgear router WGT624 so that I can access my printer from my laptop using the wireless connection.

Can I do that? If so how do I do that? I would appreciate your suugestion and thanks much in advance.

Regards
Andy


----------



## Frank4d (Sep 10, 2006)

Plug a print server into your router: http://netgear.com/Products/PrintServers/WiredPrintServers/PS121.aspx


----------



## TerryNet (Mar 23, 2005)

Since not all printers work with print servers, it's advisable to first determine if your printer can be used with the print server you contemplate getting.


----------



## JohnWill (Oct 19, 2002)

Most USB printers seem to work with print servers nowadays, though that wasn't always the case.

The make/model of the printer would help.


----------

